# How big is your handspan.....??????



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

How big is your hand span?.......it would be useful if the voter would also say if they are male or female, as it would be expected that a guys hand span would generally be bigger .

My hand span is 8 inch or 20 cm....


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

8 3/4" or about 22cm


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

About 22.5cm


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have small but flexible hands.

7 3/4"


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine is about 5...


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

~9 1/8"


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

offbyone said:


> ~9 1/8"


You would smother me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8.5 inches


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Just under 8. I have alien fingers.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

9 1/8

I put this down to playing the guitar.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

9". My hand size is very disproportionate to my height. But I'm not too sure if there is a strong correlation between hand size and height to be honest. I would have assumed so.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is like right at 5 inches. I have small hands.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Mine is like right at 5 inches. I have small hands.


Small hands on a girl are male ego boosters.
Congrats on your fine pair of ego boosters.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Small hands on a girl are male ego boosters.
> Congrats on your fine pair of ego boosters.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

6 inches (female): I have crappy piano fingers. :mum


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Over 8 inches and I'm female


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol I thought you were gonna ask something else. And the answer to that would be... BIG


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

8"

Male.

This guy had 15"...


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

8'' and I'm female


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Around 8" - seems to be a common size


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

left: about 8.25"
right: about 7.75"

(female)

I'm voting in the 7"-8" category.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A little bit over 7.5 inches. I'm female.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9 1/8" I'm male.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

5" - Female


Everyone I know says I have small hands lol.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

9.6 inches. I have massive hands to be honest.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I looked online to measure handspan... I actually thought it was your palm's diameter. I got 6.5 inches.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

9 1/8" (male)


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

You know what they say about big hands . . . 
huge dick lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

9 inches. I didn't even know my hands were that big.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know other than I can barely reach an octave on the piano with my thumb and pinky in a straight line from each other. So about six and a half inches spread until I have to lock my wrist, maybe 5 and 3/4 comfortably.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If I really stretch my hand, I can get 9 inches.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

5 inches.. my hands are too tiny T__T


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

male, 8 3/4" or about 22cm


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

female, 7.5 inches


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Are we measuring vertically or horizontally? Or with fingers spread?
I have no idea so here's all of them?
7.8 inches vertical
3.1 in horizontal 
5.9 in spread
female


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I measured from my pinky to my thumb with my hand spread.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

about an octave on the piano...a quick google search tells me that's roughly 7". I'm female.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I used an online ruler. 8 3/4"

I have a feeling hands are smaller.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

11 inches. How come everyone else who replied is less? I am only of average height/build and I like to think I have proportionate hands. :S


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

My hand-span is 9.5 inches.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

A bit over 9, male.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Male, 22cm (8.67in).


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

You know what they say about men with large handspans.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can only reach one octave while playing the Piano, so I'm guessing 7-8, though I don't know the exact measurements.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Resonance said:


> You know what they say about men with large handspans.


opcorn Go on...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

8 inches +-


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Resonance said:


> You know what they say about men with large handspans.


large gloves?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

offbyone said:


> ~9 1/8"


Same for me.

Though this seems to also measure flexibility rather than isolating hand size alone. Two people with hands of identical size may have different spans depending on how far they can stretch it out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Resonance said:


> You know what they say about men with large handspans.


They'll complain that the grips on most guns were "made to fit the hands of a 10-year-old girl" like I do?

Or "these XL gloves are still a tad tight."


----------



## qman (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hand Span*

My hand span is 10in on my left and 9 4/5 on my right I'm 5ft 9in


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Slightly over 8" - Male


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

19 cm or whatever the fck inches


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

8 3/4"


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

About 7 inches and I'm a guy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like about 9.75 inches


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

6 inches


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

If large handspans for guys mean large rod, do small handspans for girls mean small ...


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> If large handspans for guys mean large rod, do small handspans for girls mean small ...


Toes?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

7.5 inches for the left hand.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

7 something. Can't remember.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't care enough to measure


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Just about 9 inches.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Left Hand:
19,5cm/7,7inches

Right Hand:
20cm/7,87inches


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

9 1/2 inch..


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr. Kilobravo, you didn't mention this thread to me but it's a lovely one.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

9.3 inches


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Just measured 7.4 inches


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

5-6 in.

My hands are tinyyy


----------



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just over 8 inches


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

6 3/4 inches. Close to 7!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

6 inches exactly. I have small hands and tiny fingers.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I have tiny hands to match my tiny brain.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Pompeii said:


> I have tiny hands to match my tiny brain.


:haha How do you know it's tiny?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

6 inches


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

9 inches


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

8.2" 
I have small hands for a guy.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

damoo said:


> 8.2"
> I have small hands for a guy.


that's about my size.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10 3/8'' or 8 1/2'' depending on how you measure it


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

7inches


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Never measured my hand before


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

8" or 21cm, Female


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> 69 inches


hot diggety


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5.31496063 inches I think.


If that is accurate, then they are pretty small. Which is good on a woman :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> If that is accurate, then they are pretty small. Which is good on a woman :b


My tape measure is in cm so I used Google (because maths fail) to transfer it into inches and that's what it gave me lol.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow. I always thought my hands looked average for my height, bone structure, etc., but they're pretty big for a female, I guess, compared to some of the other ladies on here. Right hand a little over 8" span, left almost 8 1/2". I'm guessing it's from starting piano lessons at age 6--gotta reach those octaves. And have to play more chords and octaves in the bass clef with the left hand. Either that or I just have some large man-hands. :/


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

6½ inches.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

21 cm and thanks for the emasculating thread. :rain


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK lol never mind what I said I thought this thread was like wrist circumference. *face palm* so it's hard to say measuring finger to thumb with a tape measure, but I'm gonna go with about 6 inches/14cm-14.2cm


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK lol never mind what I said I thought this thread was like wrist circumference. *face palm* so it's hard to say measuring finger to thumb with a tape measure, but I'm gonna go with about 6 inches/14cm-14.2cm


Okay, this is making me feel a little better. My wrist circumference is 6". Or maybe I should feel worse--normal wrists, big dude-hands. Lol. Just kidding. Screw it. I have worse things to worry about.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Though this seems to also measure flexibility rather than isolating hand size alone. Two people with hands of identical size may have different spans depending on how far they can stretch it out.


Yeah, I hadn't thought of that. There are some people who can bend their thumbs almost all the way back. That would make their handspans disproportionately large even if the hand itself is normal. I'm going to console myself with this explanation. I'm just so manly that I can't bend my big, rugged thumbs enough. Yeah, that's gotta be it. :um


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is it true, what they say about the size of a man's hand span?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uh...I can palm a basketball. Not sure the exact measurement besides that, but it's big. I got long arms, so it measures out.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

leonardess said:


> is it true, what they say about the size of a man's hand span?


What do they say about a man's handspan?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

7.5" or 19.1cm


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> What do they say about a man's handspan?


the same thing as what they say about the size of his truck, or the cost of his sports car. or the size of his feet.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

leonardess said:


> the same thing as what they say about the size of his truck, or the cost of his sports car. or the size of his feet.


I have no clue. This is out of my league.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

19.5 cm (7.7") 

I'll take it, but I do wish my fingers were a bit more slender.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

8.75"

time to break out the stress ball


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> I have no clue. This is out of my league.


or the size of his nose.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

leonardess said:


> or the size of his nose.


the size of his nose , a big nose mean's he's decended from a neanderthal .....:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

blue2 said:


> the size of his nose , a big nose mean's he's decended from a neanderthal .....:yes


and those of us with small noses are descended from....?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

leonardess said:


> and those of us with small noses are descended from....?


neanderthal's from warmer place's ...like spain, big nose's are from colder place's...


----------



## ElectricWizard (Jan 27, 2014)

9" Had to really stretch it though.

Male


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

A little over 8"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you measure this?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> How do you measure this?


open your hand as wide as you can , then measure from the tip of your thumb to the tip of your little finger, i didn't know either but i consulted google....


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

7.5 "


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

7 3/4"


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

8.25" for the right, almost 8.75" for the left. I wonder if dominant hand is relevant, though I'm right-handed.

Also, I'm female. My fingers are kind of long for a girl, but I'm a bit more flexible than the average person.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

exactly 6". I'm a very tiny girl with equally tiny hands. When I was taking piano in high school, I hated doing octaves. I wished my hand span was at least half an inch wider.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Picked the wrong one, but it's around 9.25". I'm female and I have big/wide palms.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd say about 8.25+


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

9 1/4"


----------



## obamasinladen (May 18, 2014)

right hand:- 8.9 inches long and 9.8 inches in hand span
left hand:- 9.3 inches long and 10.4 inches in hand span


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

About 9 inches.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mine is 6.75" and I thought I had big hands...most guys in this thread must have paws, wth. :lol


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Left Hand - 8.75"
Right Hand - 8.25"

I'm lefty-dominant and broke my right thumb in the past, so the difference makes sense to me.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

C4 to E5 if I remember my piano theory correctly.

edit, found a ruler, 9 inches almost on the dot

pps: had to look this up, just to clarify, everyone is going from thumb to pinky?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

000XXX000 said:


> everyone is going from thumb to pinky?


Yup


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

8.75" on the left, 8.5" for the right.

Though first, after deciding to post before actually entering the thread, I mistakenly measured my wingspan. Then the length of my hand. At this point I decided to just look up what handspan was.


----------



## jj88 (May 2, 2014)

hmm. This is the first time I'm measuring my handspan.

23.1 cm for the right hand and 23.5 cm for the left hand. 
For the primitive people, that's 9 (1/8 ) inch and 9 (1/4) inch, for the right and left hands respectively. Right handed male, btw.

So what does this mean, does it have any significance.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

6 inches


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

About 7 1/2 inches. I guess that's kind of large-ish?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

9 1/2

Is there some benefit to swimming?


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Male, and 24 cm (9.4'' or so). People always say I have small hands compared to the rest of me, though.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

About 7 inches. Now I feel like my hands are small, lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Psshh, 13 inches bro. No chode here.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Psshh, 13 inches bro. No chode here.


I'm not surprised. Your hands are massive. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I'm not surprised. Your hands are massive. :b


The better to cuddle you with, my love <3


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine's roughly 6.5 inches.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Psshh, 13 inches bro. No chode here.


Dude, did you measure you feet again? Your hands are on your arms.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Dude, did you measure you feet again? Your hands are on your arms.


I don't have a small penis. Stop making fun of me! :cry


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I don't have a small penis. Stop making fun of me! :cry


Hey, someone else started it. I just make fun of people's feet and arms.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Just measured it, 8.5 inches


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

7.5 in on the left and 8 in on the right.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

15 cm (**** yessss metric system)


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

8.5


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Big enough to get the job done.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

6.5


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

1 meter


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

10, male....
also I'm white


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

About 22.5 cm for the right, 23 cm for the left.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't have a ruler, but they're tiny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What is with this thread? Every time I think it is (at long last) mercifully gone it comes back.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is with this thread? Every time I think it is (at long last) mercifully gone it comes back.


Haha, people like topics that we can all give a quick, easy, individual reply to.

As for me, I think I have the smallest hands of any adult male I have ever met. It is between 6-7inches depending on where you measure between. I hate my small hands, it makes playing any ball sport harder and makes me have hand envy...


----------

